# Questions on SwordTails and Guppies



## showa8 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a community tank of guppies, swordtails and orandas. Does anyone know if swordtails will breed with guppies? There are some pretty aggressive male guppies in the community and I do not want any cross-breeding with swordtails. Anyone able to help? 

Last but not least, can anyone here care to explain the difference between swordtails, platy and mollies? Thanks alot


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

guppies will try, but they can't crossbreed with swordtails. They are all three different species, but swordtails and platys are in the same genus and can crossbreed. Look them up in wikipedia.


----------



## showa8 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Any1 knows the difference btw swordtail, play and mollies?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Mollys have a more elongated body type and can grow really big if treated right, where as a platy is more rounded off, kinda like a bug. the swordtail share a lot of it looks with the platy, being that they belong to the same family, however, a swordtail's lip are more upward or "Regal" and then yes, the sword it self, in a male.....the female sword tail looks a lot like a platy but slightly longer.

i'm not good at geneolgy and am not gonna try that! this is how i differenciate the 3 fishes! 

cheers!


----------



## showa8 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks zakk for the explanation, it was really useful. So I should say swordtail cannot cross with molly but can cross with platy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

anytime dude.....and yupp you got that right....platys and swordtails can crossbreed....its fun if you have the time.....

i'm tryin to get my blue neon calico playt (female) to breed with my pineapple wag swordtail (male)


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

Swordtails can only breed with another swordtail or a platy


----------

